# Nortrac 254 basket case



## dcan5 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bought the tractor (2000 nortrac 254 ) in pieces and have been looking for info on how to "unslpit" the tractor. Does anyone have links or info on the hydraulics and splitting of the basic tractor no FEL or back hydraulics. I am done rebuilding the y385 and have all the parts I think I need to assemble just no ref material for the assembly itself. Noted that the front axel is pivoted so I have to block the housing to the frame and block the front end and install the engine I think. Then roll the back end into the clutch and flywheel, aligned and installed (which I did). But I am not sure about the linkage and any hoses for fluids that I need to assemble. can include pics but don't have the engine in the frame yet! Help!


----------

